# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Gewichtstoename bij sondevoeding

## Lilianne

Mijn dochter van 33 is opgenomen en heeft sondevoeding.
Ze heeft annorexia en weegt maar 32 kilo meer.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee en kan die dan eventueel vertellen hoeveel 
gewichtstoename er ongeveer kan zijn?
Ze krijgt nu per 24 uur 2 liter/2000 calorieen.

----------

